# Doggie Dress up



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

My dog is so tolerant. I was out putting up the Halloween decorations and felt the need to torture the dog. Yes...sadly he stood there and didnt fuss about anything I put on him. Then there are some random shots my sister took when I let her watch him for the day...

Removed Pics because people thought I was being cruel


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Removed pictures again


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Removed pictures


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha! What a sweetheart. We always dress up my dogs but they aren't as tolerant as yours apparently is!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

He certainly loves all the attention! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, he's a real trooper! so cute


----------

